# When is the right time to put a dog down?



## greatone101 (Jun 19, 2012)

My Chihuahua is almost 14 years old. He started to go downhill since last summer before that he was fine.

In a year he lost half his weight to the point where he is all bones, even though he is a long haired chi you can clearly see him being skinny.
He also does not eat as much, despite the fact i changed the type of food 3 times.
It also looks like he has kidney failure, there are also a few other problems with him.
But there are days he seems fine but those days are few and few now.

Now the thing is i am moving to another country, so for another year or two i cant afford any treatment for him. Is this a right time to put him down? Should i wait?
I really dont know what to do. He is my first dog after all.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are asking, it's getting closer to that time. If he is not having a good quality of life, then the nicest, most loving thing to do is let him go. I'm so sorry, I've had to do it so many times before. The weight loss is worrying. Could his teeth be hurting him?


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't believe anyone can tell you when. That has to be your own decision. You have to weigh the good with the bad. It certainly will be very hard either way.

I had a beautiful cat named Baby, he was sick for awhile, very sudden, the vet gave me hope that he would live longer. I was so happy, he was my Baby, but that same afternoon he died in my arms. For me would I have done it any other way, no. He was with me in his final hours.

But this has to be a decision that you have to make yourself. Lots of people can tell you what to do .But this is your own decision. Either way it is a hard one to make.

My thoughts are with you.
Hugs and kisses Regina


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I am going through this right now with my oldest cat Stormy 13 or 14. I want her cremated which we have to save money for so she and I can always be together. Shes going down hill mentally and physically and vet says shes simply very old. Theres days shes doing great and than theres days when all she does is sleep under te bed.

So I'm struggling on the when question too. She was my first cat, not the family cat but my own. And shes been there for me through so much. 

Its the hardest decision ever to make. My thoughts and prayers are with you on the decision ahead.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> I am going through this right now with my oldest cat Stormy 13 or 14. I want her cremated which we have to save money for so she and I can always be together. Shes going down hill mentally and physically and vet says shes simply very old. Theres days shes doing great and than theres days when all she does is sleep under te bed.
> 
> So I'm struggling on the when question too. She was my first cat, not the family cat but my own. And shes been there for me through so much.
> 
> Its the hardest decision ever to make. My thoughts and prayers are with you on the decision ahead.


Sorry your cat is not well,as far as the cremating,I think that is such a good idea!Then your cat can be with you forever.It may not be exactly the same, but she's still there.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You have to weigh their quality of life and no one knows your dog better than you. Here are two situations where I let my kids go to the Rainbow Bridge. 

The hardest one I have ever had to do was my Sharpei Rip Van Wrinkles. He was 14 and physically he was fine but he had doggy Alzheimer/ dementia. He was trained early on to be severely aggressive and I untrained him but as his mental state went down his aggression returned. It was like he didn't know me anymore or his sister Chelsea. We had good days and bad days but I was taking a risk that both Chelsea and I could be injured. My mom came to town and realized how dire the situation was and finally talked me into it but then we had a week of good days so I refused to do it but the following week I had to as thankfully no one got hurt but we had a situation where he went after me then Chelsea went after him and he turned on Chelsea and I had to step in and separate them. It was by far the hardest decision I have ever had to make as his body was perfect but his mind was gone. 

Chelsea's (my shepherd rotti mix) favorite past time was eating. She developed polyps in her ears around age 10 but we decided not to put her under as she had issues with anesthesia as a young gal. We kept an eye on them and they never bothered her or hurt her but at age 14 she developed a huge mass on her tongue. It was like overnight it blew up and we knew it was cancer. She could not eat her tongue was a bloody mess so I let her go that day. Still very hard but not as hard as Rip as her quality of life was now gone with her not being able to do her favorite thing, eating.


----------



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

*Think Carefully About Putting An Animal Down*

Putting an animal down is a very serious decision and should not be made lightly. Obviously, it is permanent and let's be honest -- we are killing a living being. Euthanizing (putting to "sleep") should only be done when an animal is suffering badly and treatment is not working. Put yourself in the pet's "shoes" - if the pet cannot do any of the things it loves and is in pain despite medicine - it is time. It is best for the pet to pass in his/her home where they feel safe surrounded by their "wolf pack" (the owners and other pets if they love them). Vets come to the home and euthanize. It is less stressful to the pet to pass in his/her owner's arms at home. 
I just went through the agony of this decision. Our beloved Chihuahua developed an incurable respiratory disease. We took her to 2 cardiologists and an internal medicine specialists. We administered medicines 4 times a day. Instead of improving the quality of her life -- she got worse every few weeks. She could not walk or play because she was not getting enough oxygen. When the animal cannot do any of the things they love (play, go for walks) and they start suffering every night -- it is probably time. 
I do want to warn people -- euthanization is not always peaceful or easy to watch but we owe it to our pets to be there with them when they pass. You do not want your pet to feel like you abandoned him/her because they were sick or dying.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Quality of life, like everyone else here says. I have been fortunate to witness the euthanasia procedure for three of my elderly big dogs (all three became physically incapacitated at ages 14, 15, and 17) , and it was amazing how fast they went--that may sound horrible, but it gave me peace to witness their passing. It certainly seemed to be a peaceful process for them and the right thing to do. I also cremated them and yup, it's in my will that we all be scattered over a trail together!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is always a personal decision. And you always wonder did you do the right thing! Our first chi died in my husbands arms on our back from the ER Vet. His heart and lungs gave out.

Our cockapoo had dimentia. He walk into a corner and not know how to get out. It was sad. But that was not hard to deal with. He was always bitey, and we had to give him pills for pain. He didn't eat much, wouldn't eat them in a treat, and could not administer normally. So we made the decision, at age 16, that it was time. He came to us from the SPCA. He was found on the streets of Dorchester, MA. This was about 23 years ago. He had bitten every family member. But since my kids were teenagers, we just said, don't get him in a position that makes him bite! I believe if he had gone anywhere else, he would have been euthanized. So he had 16 good years!!

I wish you well on your decision. It is never easy!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with everyone else: Quality of life for your pet is the biggest thing to consider. I think a consult with your vet is an important step in making the decision and most of all going with what your heart tells you, because you above all knows your pet the best. I have been through putting 3 pets down in the past year and a half...it is never an easy decision, but I always knew it was for the best . I stayed with each of them as they passed and it was peaceful and quick. It also gave me a chance to say my final good byes and give my pets comfort in their final moments. God Bless you and your pet. My thoughts and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This thread makes me so sad...I am close to tears. I'm so sorry to anyone having to make this decision or who has had to go through it. Thankfully I have never had to have a petput down (particularly because they were all childhood pets and it wouldn't have been my decision). I agree with everyone else that it's quality of life. One out of my 4 childhood dogs died when I was around. I was in my bedroom and my mum called me out to tell me. I cannot tell you how much better I felt having the chance to say goodbye. I cut a bit of her fur off as a keepsake.


----------



## greatone101 (Jun 19, 2012)

See the problem i am having is whether is right for me to put him down now.
He still can move, though slowly, he can still jump in his bed but barely though, he barely eats his dog food so i gotta give him chicken/ham or some other kind of meat or any other soft food. The worst part is no matter how much i try to feed him he doesnt gain any weight in fact i still think he is losing weight. Just seeing him skinny like that is hard. I just dont know whether should i put him down to the point where he no longer can move and barely able to do anything or do it now before it gets worse.

All i know its hard seeing him at times like this. Its strange this time last year he was fine.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If he is going downhill, it would be kinder to let him go before he starts to suffer.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I went through this with my cat who had renal failure. She was 15. We kept her alive through trips to the vet and medication for over a year. She really went down hill after we brought her home from the vet after a hospital stay. She was just lying on the bathroom rug. She kind of had the look in her eyes that said, I've had enough. We put her to sleep. I just knew it was finally time. It is so sad and very, very hard. Good luck in your decision. Sometimes it is the best think to do for them. My kitty clearly had no quality of life left. I have another 16 year old cat who I fear is nearing that point too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My Sheltie will be 16 in January,he's almost blind,can't get up stairs, is so thin i can feel his bones but he eats anything and always eats his food,he sleeps all day he drinks so much water all day,his teeth are rotten but he can't be put under as his heart stopped twice last time he's had a few seizures.But his tail waggs,he looks alert and as far as i know by his face he's not in any pain,so i won't be having him put to sleep.Instinct will tell you when the time has come i'm sure.


----------



## greatone101 (Jun 19, 2012)

See my dog tail wags too once in a while, but he is just getting worse by the week. His eye sight is going, he is not alert as he is used and when i pick him up he feels to lifeless at times. He never even ate his food for the past 3 days, i was forced to feed him meat. 

So today i decided i think it be best for him if i put him down in two weeks, he has too many things going wrong and i just cant see him like this. If i had the extra money i would do what ever i can to make him better but due to me moving and being tight on money i cant afford it, so this is the best option i have.


----------



## greatone101 (Jun 19, 2012)

So today i put down my dog. Last night it seems he had a small stroke but at the time i didnt know it was one. Today in the morning he seemed fine when i got downstairs but all of a sudden he just fell down. I thought he died cause his eyes and mouth was open and i didnt see him breathing but after a few minutes he started moving again. Seems like this was a bad stroke cause afterwards he barely was able to walk, and seemed like he was in pain at times, he didnt realize i was there at times, didnt know what he was doing, wasnt even eating any meat. He just seemed so tired and at peace so i made the decision to take him to the vet and put him down a about 6 hours later. I thought it was better for him if he goes now rather than suffer for a few days and hopefully goes in his sleep.

I took this pic of him 3 hours before i decided to put him down. He seemed so peaceful so i took this one last picture.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you did what was best! No more suffering for your baby or you. RIP


----------

